# 1st Coyote Hot Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know where to begin. I got snow camo for a Christmas gift last year and went out twice right away with my rabbit distress call and of course, had no luck. I never went out again until last week.

Since that time, I have read and watched everything I could get my hands on pertaining to predator calling, including all the great info on this site. All the while practicing my calling (howling) in my fur shed.

Well, I guess it paid off. Last Sunday morning I left the house at 5:30 to go attempt to locate some coyotes. I drove 5 miles south to where I had reports from farmers of having seen and heard many coyotes. I parked the truck and walked a couple hundred yards sat down and howled. Nothing. Waited a minute or two and howled again. Now is the time I just about dropped a load in my pants! A pack lit up on the other side of the hill!

I couldn't believe it! I had gotten a response from them with a sound that I had made. What a great feeling! It was an hour before light and touch of fog and I didn't even bring the "dragon" code name for my 788 .223 So I quietly walked back to my truck with the biggest smile you have ever seen until today.

I went back to that same area but picked a new stand. A fence corner. I sat down at 4:20 and howled. Howled a second time. No response. Went into rabbitt distress for 3 sequences.

My heart is speeding up a little just retelling this!

I looked straight ahead but only a lot farther out than what I was expecting to see anything, and there it was. A COYOTE! Headed my way. I kept up the rabbitt distress and she kept comin. About half way, it stopped to pounce on something and then kept coming. I probably didn't take that long for her to get to me, but it seemed like an eternity! When it looked like it was about 100yrs out. I barked and stopped it. Now my heart felt like it was going to jump out of my chest, I couldn't keep my crosshairs steady for sh!!t But I managed to touch one off. I hit it but it was not a good shot. Top of the leg.

Gotta shorten this up. It went down a hill and onto a creek. I tracked it a long way! Jumped it again and took it down.

It was a female and the most awesome hunt I have ever had! And I did it all on my own with a little work and determination! I believe I am hooked. Sorry about the length but, man am I revved up!

Thanks NODAK and fellow posters!


----------



## rsbhunter (Jun 26, 2007)

3200, i know what you mean!!!! I've hunted deer. elk, oryx (once in a lifetime hunt) and elk......but those D&*# dogs shook me worse than any of the others!!! Congratulations, this is the best and worst addiction you'll ever have!!!! rsbhunter :beer: :sniper:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats!!! Good job and good story.

I have been at it for nearly 20 years and I still get that adrenelin rush.

Grab a set of shooting sticks. They'll help calm the crosshairs.

YoteSlapper


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

3200 ganger
Congrats to you !!! This my 3rd year trying with minimal time to try. My sons are into wrestling, so most of my winter weekends are focused on that; but I have been trying.

I have both handheld and electronics, but need to learn way more. Someday I will drop my first coyote from callling. Again, congrats to you !!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job, it's a blast when you get them in with mouth calls. Makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Wait until one pops out from behind or runs right beside you at 3 yards, you think you dropped a load.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Congratulations are definitly in order here :beer: Good details in the story too. I like reading this kinda stuff.


----------



## Orionsx0 (Dec 28, 2007)

YoteSlapper where in MN do you live?


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats, 3200 ganger, I hope this yote is just the first of many. Enjoyed reading your story. Keep the stories coming and hopefully we'll see other guys on this forum who also take the time to write out stories that contain lots of detail as well about their successful -- and not-so-successful -- hunts. :beer:

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is the photo from my first succesful hunt. Note the bounty money I got for it in the mouth.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> nice job, it's a blast when you get them in with mouth calls. Makes the hair on the back of your neck stand up. Wait until one pops out from behind or runs right beside you at 3 yards, you think you dropped a load.


oh man! yea, wait till they come up behind you and you can hear them breathing THAT will make the hair on your neck stand up... this sport is a rush, glad you got your first taste!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice bumper sticker.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> Nice bumper sticker.


 :beer:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

nice ride


----------

